# Laufzeit in Abhängigkeit von l(m) und l(n) berechnen



## T-Pain (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich die Laufzeit der Bauernmethode für die Multiplikation von zwei natürlichen Zahlen m und n bestimme?

In der Vorlesung steht nur die Lösung, aber nicht wie man sowas macht.

Google bringt mich auch nicht weiter.

Ich weiß, dass das Endergebnis als O-Notation stehen muss, aber habe ich keine Ahnung wie man da rangeht.:noe:


----------



## Final_Striker (15. Mai 2012)

Hast du den Algorithmus dazu?


----------



## T-Pain (15. Mai 2012)

oh ja sorry, hab mal die vorlesung im anhang hochgeladen. fängt direkt auf seite 2 an mit der methode.


----------

